
TripAdvisor adding sexual assault warning badges hotel and resort listings - artsandsci
https://qz.com/1125053/tripadvisor-is-adding-sexual-assault-warning-badges-to-its-hotel-and-resort-listings/
======
mrgordon
The thing is they don't just hide sexual assault cases. I reviewed a very
popular, 5 star business on TripAdvisor that was selling fraudulent goods and
they removed my review. I could pull up the exact reason they cited but it was
total nonsense and basically amounted to protecting the business. The owner of
the business personally lied to me but TripAdvisor took down the review
because he complained. How messed up is that? I learned to never trust
TripAdvisor after that. At least other sites usually let you see the flagged
posts if you click at the bottom to reveal them. TripAdvisor just pretends
they never happened.

For the curious, they were selling "silk" scarves that did not contain silk
(its easy to test if you know what you're looking for) as well as jewelry
boxes and the like made of "camel bone". They were making so much money off
clueless tourists.

